# Puppie Food



## Kathy1953 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello,
My name is Kathy, I am mommy to a mini Schnauzer his name is Roscoe, and we are adding a new baby Maltese a girl..her name will be Lil' Miss Maddie, we are supposed to get to bring her home this Saturday!! Am sooo excited.








I read all the post on this forum everyday I feel like I know you all already, this is a great place to learn about Maltese, and just chat.
I want to feed my little girl a premium food, but I don't want to have to order it off the enternet, the shipping would be so expensive, so I'm trying to find a good puppie food locally, but so far all I can find is these foods...Hills Science diet, Diamond, Eukanuba, Purina puppie chow, Iamms, and a few others that I can't remember at the moment, I can't find any of the foods that alot of you recommend...wish I could, I read about Pro Plan it sounds like a good food, but we don't have it around here either! My question is are there any of the foods that I have mentioned any good????

Thank You
Kathy,Roscoe & Maddie
from Missouri.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Kathy and welcome!

Hopefully you'll be able to find some healthy, natural food locally. Keep asking wherever any pet products are sold or at groomers or vet's offices. 

We'll look forward to seeing photos of Maddie and Roscoe, too.
[attachment=12633:attachment]


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Hello and welcome!!!

I love Mini-Schnauzers and Maltese (of course) that is going to be one fun house!!!

I am a huge fan of Natural Balance, and feed it to my Malt and me Papillon(the pap is a puppy). On their website they have a Store Locator you just put in your zip code and it will tell you where the closest retailer is located. 

Good luck!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

[attachment=12647:attachment]

I think if you go to a Petco or Petsmart you should beable to find what you're looking for.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I really like the Nutro Ultra, I tried others but I am back at Nutro.. Nutro has been the only food that has stopped Nemo's itching. I had him on Natural Balance, but it didn't work for him, although it is one of the top foods.. I think you just have to try until you find the right one for your puppy.

Good-Luck!
Andrea~


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Nature's Variety is a good one. They have a store locator on their website.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Kathy good luck with your new little puppy.

What is the person you are getting her from feeding her now? Most GOOD Dog Food web sites have store locators.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Kathy1953 (Aug 10, 2006)

> Kathy good luck with your new little puppy.
> 
> What is the person you are getting her from feeding her now? Most GOOD Dog Food web sites have store locators.
> 
> ...


She is feeding her purina puppie chow, but I know it has dyes...food coloring in it I want to avoid that.
Kathy


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Kathy and welcome!
There are definitely better foods than the ones you listed, but even Petsmart type places don't sell the super premium stuff--at least they don't in my area. If you're trying to find good food locally, I would suggest trying feed/supply stores, or something along those lines. Also, vet offices like Kim mentioned are worth a shot--not all carry the Science Diet thankfully! There's a vet near me that sells California Natural and some other good food. I think you should do research on the internet so you have an idea of foods you like, and then go from there. There are lots of bad foods out there, but there are also lots of really good ones too--I know I was very surprised at all of the good options when I was researching. Good luck!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i feed lola wellness (chicken flavor) and she LOVES it. they make a special puppy food as well. you can google it and hopefully its in your area. before wellness, lola was on natural balance (all the varieties are for puppies and adults) which is a great premium food- its sold at petcos and petsmart and other large animal stores as well. be sure to post pics of your new baby!!


----------

